

Tasty Links #1 - mariusschulz
https://blog.mariusschulz.com/2015/01/31/tasty-links-1

======
getdavidhiggins
Nice. I'm going to be doing similar posts. I done one today if you want to
take a look: [http://blog.higg.im/2015/02/10/pocket-picks-links-for-
februa...](http://blog.higg.im/2015/02/10/pocket-picks-links-for-february/)
Pocket is very handy. What are you using to bookmark links Mariuss?

~~~
mariusschulz
I haven't found a bookmarking tool yet that I'm happy with. However, I do love
Pocket as well: [https://blog.mariusschulz.com/2014/01/28/managing-my-
reading...](https://blog.mariusschulz.com/2014/01/28/managing-my-reading-list-
with-feedly-and-pocket)

